# AL res. fish FL state snapper season



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

i am from gulf shores,can i purchase an out of state florida license and fish the state snapper season? if so, would i have to launch from within florida? or what would be the regs. on transportation of fish. would my route/track feature on my gps be proof enough for the man? thanks for any input


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy a Florida license. Launch and return from Florida and only fish in Florida waters.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

No proof needed. Go get a florida license and go out of florida, then take your boat out of the water in florida, and your fine. 
That's all they will be concerned with. Anything else, and it's none of their business. 
You will be legal. 
Just have legal fish.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

You, as an alabama resident can purchase a Florida fishing license along with having an alabama fishing license and catch snapper in Florida. If you launch in alabama and fish in Florida state waters to catch snapper, you are good to go as long as you do not stop in alabama waters from fishing in Florida. You will be within the laws set forth by alabama by landing your snapper from Florida by boat in alabama as long as you follow the rules.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jgraham154 said:


> You, as an alabama resident can purchase a Florida fishing license along with having an alabama fishing license and catch snapper in Florida. If you launch in alabama and fish in Florida state waters to catch snapper, you are good to go as long as you do not stop in alabama waters from fishing in Florida. You will be within the laws set forth by alabama by landing your snapper from Florida by boat in alabama as long as you follow the rules.


So as long as you are heading towards perdido pass from the florida direction, moving, they can't ticket you, but they can ticket you if your stopped. 
Am I reading into this correctly. 
It would be stupid of the state to not allow that if that's the case. 
So yes I can launch out of boggy point with my alabama license, go out of perdido pass and turn left, and continue on to florida state waters, then return without stopping back to perdido pass and take out at boggy point, and clean my red snapper at boggy point while having a conversation with the marine fisheries people checking people , and I will be good. Is that correct


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, and I will do the same with you..


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Safest way not t get hassled, buy your $40 non-res florida saltwater fishing license. Launch from florida ramp, return to florida ramp- no hassles, no problems.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> So as long as you are heading towards perdido pass from the florida direction, moving, they can't ticket you, but they can ticket you if your stopped.
> Am I reading into this correctly.
> It would be stupid of the state to not allow that if that's the case.
> So yes I can launch out of boggy point with my alabama license, go out of perdido pass and turn left, and continue on to florida state waters, then return without stopping back to perdido pass and take out at boggy point, and clean my red snapper at boggy point while having a conversation with the marine fisheries people checking people , and I will be good. Is that correct



I don't think so. Alabama has gone to a "possession" law or license. If you have red snapper in Alabama - or federal - waters and it is not in season, you are in violation of the law. 

I never used to buy an Alabama license because we never fished Alabama waters. Then I got a warning coming back from the SW in Perdido Pass to avoid some weather that I needed a license. We weren't stopped. We weren't fishing. They can hail you down and write you up for illegal fish if you have snapper on board.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did you have a license when you got the warning?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No, why would I? I wasn't fishing. That's when the nice officer explained the possession issue. Obviously, it applies to licenses but not so obviously it also applies to seasons as well.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

DE/NJ share the Delaware Bay. Some of the best Striper fishing is on the state line drift fishing.. Both have different laws for size how many for different fish.. NJ would wait for a De boat to drift into NJ waters and ticket them for whatever they could find..


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

As long as you have an alabama and Florida saltwater fishing license you are good to go..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> As long as you have an alabama and Florida saltwater fishing license you are good to go..



So you can keep out of season fish in Alabama? I'll have to try that one day and tell the officer I read on the PFF.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, I was just trying to help y'all out. I was just posting what I am going to do when I snapper fish this summer..good luck and y'all have fun


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Safest way not t get hassled, buy your $40 non-res florida saltwater fishing license. Launch from florida ramp, return to florida ramp- no hassles, no problems.


I agree with you.
Safest way is to just go by their plan, and launch in florida, buy everything in florida, and fish in florida. I think I could get used to that. There is great fishing in florida, and here lately when I leave perdido pass, I turn left and head to florida waters.
Alabama will loose out on business because of it. With condo rentals to cold beer sales. People will just take their trip to pensacola and surrounding areas instead of gulf shores or orange beach. I am pretty sure it will be cheaper to get a place off the beach a little up in pensacola rather than down on the beach when I'm down. I come to fish , so I really do not need to see the beach from a balcony.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> Ok, I was just trying to help y'all out. I was just posting what I am going to do when I snapper fish this summer..good luck and y'all have fun


Good luck with that. Please let us know how much the fine is.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't know if this would help. You launch from your favorite ramp, port, home as usual. Have one of your fishing buddies. Drive to the closest dock/pier to the pass in florida with the Ice Chest. On you way back in from Fl. just drop him off with the fish and he can drive it back to Alabama while you putt your way back to your favorite Ramp/Port/Home in Alabama, with out any fish to be ticketed with. Which ever is easiest. Don't know the boat ramp parking towing situation over there since I come out of Destin. But hey, Its an I'dear!!!


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone been checked in Alabama waters the last couple of years? I have never been checked by the Alabama Marine Police or been asked by NOAA what we caught in 20 years of fishing.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*No you can't*

I called the Marine Resource Division and was told its a possession thing IF YOU POSSESS out of season snapper or any other fish in Alabama waters they will fine you! It doesn't matter if you are fishing when they stop you. You guys looking to take a left out of the pass will get stopped- this will be a money maker for the MRD. Just call them.:no:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone havng read my last fishing report will know that they are checking- and I'll be willing to bet on that the MP will be looking for people coming back from FL waters with their catch outside of the Federal Season.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been stopped twice by Alabama DEM in the past three weeks, returning to Dauphin Island. Once just inside of the 3 mile state line, once at the boat launch. Both very knowledgeable and courteous, but all fish were legal.

Steve


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

we depart Perdido Pass and fish Florida waters with a Florida License 

then return through Alabama waters to an Alabama private dock, but do not stop and fish Alabama waters

stow your bait and tackle and DO NOT stop and fish Alabama waters


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And when you get stopped, prepare to pay up. ^^^^


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Anyone havng read my last fishing report will know that they are checking- and I'll be willing to bet on that the MP will be looking for people coming back from FL waters with their catch outside of the Federal Season.


It's obvious where you will be coming from if they just get a little ways on down from the pass. 
At least we all can communicate with each other and know what actually is going on. There will be tons of people heading out with the same mind concept that we were wondering about. They will find out for sure at the end of the day as they are headed back to perdido pass. 
It sucks, but it will be nothing more than a revenue maker, as at that point , they are no longer concerned about the fish itself, it's the money they will be after. 

I will be fishing in florida from florida with my florida license, as many of you will also be doing.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> And when you get stopped, prepare to pay up. ^^^^


 
I'll make a note

and keep you posted

we have done this before when Alabama was closed and Florida state waters were open, many many times


if you depart Alabama and then travel and launch in Florida, fish in Florida, return to Florida launch, recover boat, travel by truck and trailer back to Alabama

Once your vehicle crosses the state line, your a criminal

doesn't matter if the fish are in a ice chest in your truck on the highway or in a ice chest in your boat on the water, Alabama snapper season is closed and your in possession of snapper

in theory, they should set up an officer on the highway at the state line and stop every truck towing a boat

write tickets for illegal snapper possession on a closed season


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^^ Not even a little bit. 

You're nuts but good luck.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

How much is the fine?


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

well thanks everyone for the advice, im certainly buying a florida fishing license,as for trailering to and from florida,i think that might be the safe bet. i believe all this is insanity one behalf of the federal gvt. that people trying to play by the rules but still enjoy a healthy fish stock have to go to such extremes to be legal or semi-legal. one last question. if i wanted to talk to gvt. agency about this should i contact alabama marine police?thanks again everyone for yall's input. its always helpful!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Jgram it's all about where the fish are LANDED. They don't give a rats ass if you launch your boat in Alaska and come around and fish the gulf BUT you best LAND the fish where the season is LEGAL. Good luck to ya though!!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Nat, what about alabama folks in possession of Florida lottery tickets? Talk about criminals. What if I went to Joe Patties and BOUGHT some red snapper and brought it back to Alabama? Would I still be a criminal. If the fish were LEGALLY caught and LANDED in FLORIDA, guess what Nat...YOU ARE NOT A CRIMINAL...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> Jgram it's all about where the fish are LANDED. They don't give a rats ass if you launch your boat in Alaska and come around and fish the gulf BUT you best LAND the fish where the season is LEGAL. Good luck to ya though!!!


I think that's wrong. You could technically catch the red snapper under the perdido pass bridge and take it to florida and be legal. If your checked under the bridge you would be illegal for possession in alabama,if you got checked a few miles down the beach towards pensacola you would be legal in florida. With the same fish on the same day. It's about possession and where you are when they check your boat. 

Really for a boat it's where you port. 
If you come out of alabama, you gotta follow alabama law, because you will end up taking your boat back to alabama where you have to abide by a certain law.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> Jgram it's all about where the fish are LANDED. They don't give a rats ass if you launch your boat in Alaska and come around and fish the gulf BUT you best LAND the fish where the season is LEGAL. Good luck to ya though!!!


So why even go to FL waters?? If you get stop say they were landed in FL waters and now your fishing for lionfish in AL waters... This is why I brought up the DE/NJ state lines in the middle of the De Bay.. People were drifting over to NJ waters some only 50 yds and had legal De Stripers.. But they had Illegal NJ stripers.. Bam they were fined..


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nat said:


> I'll make a note
> 
> and keep you posted
> 
> ...


Your florida license would cover you when explaining your trip. But there is no proof of which water it came from. You make a very good point. They need to put it on the news which I'm sure they will so we all will know. 
Thanks to big government, I think we are regulated just a little too much, if you know what I mean. We are hypothetically creating scenarios wondering what if? Thanks not fair to the public to not know for sure.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> So why even go to FL waters?? If you get stop say they were landed in FL waters and now your fishing for lionfish in AL waters... This is why I brought up the DE/NJ state lines in the middle of the De Bay.. People were drifting over to NJ waters some only 50 yds and had legal De Stripers.. But they had Illegal NJ stripers.. Bam they were fined..



If you're in Al waters with red snapper when it's closed, you're illegal. 

Example: May 24 when Florida opens, I hope to go deep and fish for AJ in federal waters. I won't stop for snapper first or keep them if I catch them in federal waters. Why? It's not legal to have them on the boat in federal waters. We will stop on the way back in a grab our two per angler and head back to our Florida port.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a Alaabama and Florida license and will be leaving thru Perdido Pass. We are going to catch ARS in Florida and come in thru Pensacola Pass and bring them back to Orange Beach by the inter coastal. Never been checked there before.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Chapman, if you are fishing in Alabama waters and the season in alabama is closed and you catch a red snapper at the perdido pass what does that have to do with Florida?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

52fish I would be willing to bet if once you got back to the pier in OB if the marine patrol were there and you pulled in and they checked you, (and the AL season was closed) that tickets would be forthcoming. Now if you wheeled into Southwind marina after you came thru pcola pass and you all had your FL fishing license and you had left a vehicle there, and everyone got off the boat and landed their fish and stored them in a cooler I would think someone could drive them back to AL but then one person in a vehicle with so many fish might be over a "possession limit" themselves. If you wheeled into Southwind and the marine patrol were there and everyone had a FL fishing license and the FL snapper season was open I would assume everyone was legal right? But I wounder what the response would be at the pier in AL with the marine patrol there?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

JoeZ hit the nail on the head. Just like with REDFISH. Say you stop for bait on the way out and catch a nice legal sized REDFISH....And you love blackend REDFISH BUT, you are still headed to federal waters to go Grouper fishing (for example)...What should you do with the REDFISH?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

52fish said:


> I have a Alaabama and Florida license and will be leaving thru Perdido Pass. We are going to catch ARS in Florida and come in thru Pensacola Pass and bring them back to Orange Beach by the inter coastal. Never been checked there before.



Roll the dice, won't bother me. Y'all just keep in mind that LEOs know what's up and will likely be looking for this exact scenario given the divide between the states and federal seasons. 

I don't get pulled over much driving and haven't had a wreck but I still wear my seat belt.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

This would be so much easier If AL followed FL laws.. Not that FL is right but it has way more coast line... I dont know what AL and MS would do though as they would be going through the same issue we are now...


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

*Email from Mr Blankenship*

This is the response i got. I plan to print this out and take with me in case i get stopped coming thru the pass.

Email received as follows:


I am not sure where you are getting your facts but your assessment below is not correct. People that purchase a Florida license and catch fish legally in Florida can bring those fish back to Alabama as long as they also have an Alabama license which is needed to possess fish in Alabama. 

Director Chris Blankenship
Alabama Marine Resources Division
Cell 251-709-5889
Work 251-861-2882
[email protected]


my email:

Since Alabama, for what ever reason, refuses to have enact a state season with their residents in mind, could at least steps be taken to stop ticketing those Alabama residents who buy florida license and catch fish in their waters.

Even if we are given the 11 days, which the feb may still take away, that just doesn't work for working people. If you check any fishing forum out there, most fisherman see our only option is to 
Fish florida waters.

Last year it was sickening how the local Alabama marina patrol would wait around perdido pass to ticket folks coming from florida waters. It appears to be nothing but a money making event for you.

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That response would be correct if both states were in season. Since Al. does not have a season you would be illegal in Al. But others already told you that. Let us know when you get checked!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes ^^^^^

You failed to mention to the director that it was snapper and that Alabama would be out of season. Kind of key details there.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

It doesn't matter how you present it to people they still will not believe that you can bring fish back to alabama from Florida even thought the alabama season is closed.. I got an email and information from higher ups in alabama marine resources that stated, you can bring fish back from Florida and land those fish in alabama as long as you have an alabama saltwater license and you do not stop in alabama waters except at dock or launch ramp..do what y'all want to do and I will do what I want to do..


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> It doesn't matter how you present it to people they still will not believe that you can bring fish back to alabama from Florida even thought the alabama season is closed.. I got an email and information from higher ups in alabama marine resources that stated, you can bring fish back from Florida and land those fish in alabama as long as you have an alabama saltwater license and you do not stop in alabama waters except at dock or launch ramp..do what y'all want to do and I will do what I want to do..


Can you post it please?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not on a public forum, sorry


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

If this is correct it is going to be a cluster. "Sir, you have 400 red snapper in your possession." Yeah officer I was fishing in Mexican waters a lil south of here. They have no limit and I don't need a fishing license.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> Not on a public forum, sorry


Umm, you can delete names and such.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Why doesn't someone just call Chris Blankenship on Monday morning and ask him, specifically, about the red snapper scenario? He is easy to talk to and will answer or call you right back.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It would do to have some clarification on the specific question as to whether you can fish the Florida season for red snapper with your non-res Florida license and motor your vessel back to and land in Alabama waters without reprocusions. I mean, how does the Alabama marine resources officers know where you caught the fish- do they take your word for it? 
Otherwise, my safest suggestion is still to trailer to... launch... and land in Florida to keep from getting in trouble. Ignorance is not an excuse with the man with the ticket book....
Otherwise I would love to launch and return to Alabama with my Florida catch.
In the meantime, I'm going to try to catch one of the guys at the AMP office in the next few weeks on my way to work and see what their take is on it...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> It would do to have some clarification on the specific question as to whether you can fish the Florida season for red snapper with your non-res Florida license and motor your vessel back to and land in Alabama waters without reprocusions. I mean, how does the Alabama marine resources officers know where you caught the fish- do they take your word for it?
> Otherwise, my safest suggestion is still to trailer to... launch... and land in Florida to keep from getting in trouble. Ignorance is not an excuse with the man with the ticket book....
> Otherwise I would love to launch and return to Alabama with my Florida catch.
> In the meantime, I'm going to try to catch one of the guys at the AMP office in the next few weeks on my way to work and see what their take is on it...


We are gonna have to trailer to florida. Not a bad thing. My boat is in orange beach. So I will just trailer it on over to florida. I plan on staying in florida mostly when I am down because of this, and let florida get my money for room, fuel, bait, and food/drink, which adds up when you talk about how many will do the exact same thing. I will drop my boat back in orange beach on my way home. Sucks, but convenience is money to me. I will be happy to purchase everything I need in florida while I'm down. 
Alabama should really step up to the plate, if there are more people doing exactly what I'm doing. Lots of revenue will be lost all because of a stupid game. Which we hold the ace card being from alabama. Where will we spend our money.


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

*Call from the state*

Guys after sending a series of emails to Mr. Blankenship, i actually received a phone call from scott bannon, chief enforcement officer for the state.

He assured me i would not be ticketed even if the season was not open in alabama. He even gave me his cell phone number to call if i get stopped.

He did give me two warnings. 1- make sure not to stop on the way in for no reason. 2- make sure to enter alabama waters via florida waters and not federal waters.

This is good enough for me.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alabama spot, you make to much sense, the nay Sayers are going to come out in full force to say you are wrong, but I know you are right..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Alabamaspot said:


> Guys after sending a series of emails to Mr. Blankenship, i actually received a phone call from scott bannon, chief enforcement officer for the state.
> 
> He assured me i would not be ticketed even if the season was not open in alabama. He even gave me his cell phone number to call if i get stopped.
> 
> ...



Well good deal. Sounds like y'all will be just fine then but I can assure you this is a fairly new policy. 

Enjoy. 

Jgraham, suck it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Alabamaspot said:


> Guys after sending a series of emails to Mr. Blankenship, i actually received a phone call from scott bannon, chief enforcement officer for the state.
> 
> He assured me i would not be ticketed even if the season was not open in alabama. He even gave me his cell phone number to call if i get stopped.
> 
> ...


I'm good with it if I had his number to ask him myself. They need to do better at making information like this available since we are not the only two or three people concerned about the same issue.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually JoeZ, it has been policy since at least the beginning of last year. I guess it depends on the definition of what "new" is.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Alabamaspot said:


> Guys after sending a series of emails to Mr. Blankenship, i actually received a phone call from scott bannon, chief enforcement officer for the state.
> 
> He assured me i would not be ticketed even if the season was not open in alabama. He even gave me his cell phone number to call if i get stopped.
> 
> ...


I'm good with it if I had his number to ask him myself. They need to do better at making information like this available since we are not the only two or three people concerned about the same issue. 
I just communicated with him. He will respond after the weekend I'm sure. I just want to hear it myself from some high up in the system that knows for sure what the goal is in the end. 
He will probably have it copy and pasted at this point, but that will work for me. I just want it screen shot in my camera roll in cAse I have to argue my point on the water. I will get back and try to post his exact email response so we can all see it for ourself. 

Alabama spot you are more than likely right, I just like to hear it myself if my hard earned dollar is at risk. I just want to know for sure. He will know since he is the chief enforcement officer .


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Actually JoeZ, it has been policy since at least the beginning of last year. I guess it depends on the definition of what "new" is.


That's relatively new, IMO.


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

wow! i hope someone posts what they find out from mr. blakenship. i was thinking of contacting a news station to see if they could find out something and bring some attention to this ridiculous situation


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you share that cell? I don't believe all of the officers checking in Alabama pt are aware this is how it works.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's good info to know


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

jgraham154 said:


> Not on a public forum, sorry


You can't provide the info BECAUSE it does NOT EXIST!!!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's right it doesn't exist for you


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Reading this thread is like watching an argument in a middle school. Someone pick up the phone tomorrow morning and say, "Chris, what are the rules of bringing in red snapper through Perdido Pass when the season is closed in AL and federal waters, but not FL state waters?" Then wait for an answer.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I. Sure half of this thread did exactly what I did the other day. I looked It up with google and there it was. I. Sure he was off this weekend. But I'm sure he will make a copy and paste for his email returns. I just want it for my argument if it came to that. I believe if he said one thing, and you got a ticket for doing exactly what he said you would be all clear in a court room defending your self. That's all I want it for. 
Possession is what I keep hearing, but if the fish are caught legally, they are legally caught fish. Why do they make it so difficult. But unless fish have a bar code on it, there will be no 100 % , without a reasonable doubt, where the fish came from. You could cross the line at your special spot, right on the line in alabama, and take that fish into a florida boat launch, and be completely legal. There is the problem. A illegal fish caught in alabama, brought to florida. Same scenerio. 


Some what the same scenerio....

Is it illegal to possess alcohol in a dry county , when you bought it legally across the street at a gas station in a wet county , when the county line is the road that separates the two gas stations.


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

*State info*

Guys,

Mr bannons phone number and email is right there on the state web site. Just give him a call. or for that matter just call any enforcement officer. 

Or dont....that will keep the crowd down.

Scott


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Nat said:


> we depart Perdido Pass and fish Florida waters with a Florida License
> 
> then return through Alabama waters to an Alabama private dock, but do not stop and fish Alabama waters
> 
> stow your bait and tackle and DO NOT stop and fish Alabama waters



JoeZ

pop quiz this afternoon right after lunch

you can use your notes
:thumbsup:


----------



## kw1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Guys, this ain’t rocket science. MS, AL, and FL all have similar rules and regulations. You may transit a state’s waters with fish legally caught in another state's jurisdiction even if that fish is not in season in the state’s waters thru which you are transiting. Key words here: LEGALLY CAUGHT and TRANSITING. Key components to being legal are that you have the required license(s) for both the jurisdiction in which you caught the fish and the jurisdiction thru which you are transiting. Stopping/slowing to pee, “look” at a cobia under a log, look at bikinis, or any other non-emergency deviation from your TRANSIT before getting to your dock will disqualify you from TRANSITING and may subject you to a fine if caught. 
Ex1: Tiger shark (and some other fish) have no open season in FL state waters, but are legal to catch in federal waters. You are allowed to legally catch a tiger shark in federal waters and legally transit FL state waters to arrive at your dock in FL as long as you have the required federal permit (to catch and retain a tiger shark in federal waters) and a FL license (required to possess fish and/or fishing gear on your boat in FL waters).
Ex2: On June 30th red snapper may be closed in both AL and federal waters but open in FL state waters. If so, then you are allowed to legally catch red snapper in FL state waters and legally transit AL state waters to arrive at your dock in AL as long as you have a FL license (required to catch and retain red snapper in FL waters) and an AL license (required to possess fish and/or fishing gear on your boat in AL waters). 
NOTE: Although states allow transiting state waters with fish (that may be closed in their waters) legally caught in other jurisdictions, the federal govt does not allow transiting federal waters with fish that are not in season in federal waters.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is what scott Bannon , chief enforcement officer sent back to me in regards to launching in alabama, catching fish in florida, then returning to alabama.



Mr. Chapman,
I understand your concern completely and we are working diligently with the federal government and the other Gulf states to make some change. I have copied our Director's public comment on the situation below my contact information.
In order to clear up some confusion I want to explain to you how to fish in another jurisdiction and return to Alabama legally.
1. You must have a valid license and meet all legal requirements (size, creel etc.) for the jurisdiction you would like to fish. In your case you would need a license for Florida. 
2. You must be legal to possess fish in Alabama so you would need an Alabama saltwater license to possess fish and you would need enough to cover the limit of fish. For example if you had 8 red snapper you would need 4 licensed fishermen unless you had children or senior adults who are exempt. Anyone 65 or older would need to have the free saltwater angler registry.
3. You may only transit in state waters. That includes FL and AL waters. If you cut into federal waters the possession limit is 0 and we will issue citations for that.
4. You may not stop for any other reason than a true mechanical or medical emergency, you may only transit directly to your dock or launch. If your vessel is not in transit you will receive a citation.
I hope this helps clear up any confusion and feel free to contact me any time and also feel free to share this email or my contact information with others. It is our goal to allow people to fish not to eliminate the ability. Good luck and thank you for enjoying the fishing in the Gulf.

Major Scott Bannon
Chief Enforcement Officer
Alabama Marine Resources Division






.



.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ seems legit to me. 

Learn something new every once in a while.


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

*state enforcement*

I am in hopes a positive change will occur in the next few years regarding the overall Snapper policy but i have say that at least in regard to the correspondence i have had with the enforcement office, these guys seem to be on our side.

Im still pretty pissed at Crabtree at NMFS but i believe Blankenship and the others at the State of Alabama are ok.

just my opinion.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> 2. You must be legal to possess fish in Alabama so you would need an Alabama saltwater license to possess fish and you would need enough to cover the limit of fish. *For example if you had 8 red snapper you would need 4 licensed fishermen unless you had children or senior adults who are exempt. Anyone 65 or older would need to have the free saltwater angler registry.
> *
> Major Scott Bannon
> Chief Enforcement Officer
> Alabama Marine Resources Division


I didn't think an OUT OF STATE senior citizen qualified for a free Alabama license.

Edit: They don't. Children Out of State, under 16 do qualify for an exemption.

http://outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/


----------



## bradscot311 (Sep 19, 2010)

How can we record the amount of red snapper caught this year to be able to compare the numbers nmfs have in place? We are not cathing are limit in 11 days.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

bradscot311 said:


> How can we record the amount of red snapper caught this year to be able to compare the numbers nmfs have in place? We are not cathing are limit in 11 days.


We've never caught our limit. It's a sliding scale. Get the feds out! We have put habitat in our area. We grow our own!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lastcast said:


> We've never caught our limit. It's a sliding scale. Get the feds out! We have put habitat in our area. We grow our own!


I remember as a kid, all the snapper we would catch were small, and you could fill a cooler full. Now they are mostly all huge. Monsters. That weight adds up when most all the fish you catch are 10 to 15 pounds, and 20 to 30 pounders are starting to become a regular catch. If they are judging our quota by weight, on any given day when I target big snapper with 5 people in the boat, we easily come back with 100 lbs of snapper. 
That hundred pounds add up when you see all the boats that will be out there this year. They build it up to where every one feels that they have to catch a snapper or the world is gonna end. 
The weight quota they give the recreational sector will come fast with the massive population of monster snapper that's out in our close in waters. More so florida state waters than alabama state waters. But in federal waters, it's easy as pie, to take 4 friends in my boat plus me and put 100 lbs of red gold in the boat. 
Am I seeing this right, or does it not have anything to do with weight per fishing trip of red snapper.
I'm Just a recreational weekend warrior and don't really know all the complicated b.s. Rules and qoutas they have forced onto the public. I know what we can catch and keep and how many we can have on the boat. I know the rules I'm supposed to follow.


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

*Snapper*

WE fished 12 miles out of Ft Morgan yesterday and couldn't keep snapper off the bait.No big ones ,but a flock of them for sure.
We need a 'washingtonian" to come down here to go grouper fishing.See if he gets tired of the snapper.! Shortage my ass!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

knotty buoy said:


> WE fished 12 miles out of Ft Morgan yesterday and couldn't keep snapper off the bait.No big ones ,but a flock of them for sure.
> We need a 'washingtonian" to come down here to go grouper fishing.See if he gets tired of the snapper.! Shortage my ass!!!!


I can't believe you found red snapper. I thought there was a shortage. Man you must have had that right bait for sure.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lastcast said:


> We've never caught our limit. It's a sliding scale. Get the feds out! We have put habitat in our area. We grow our own!


I read something somewhere, it would have been an article on the internet somewhere, that speaking of growing our own, that there is more red snapper in the alabama reef system than the feds say is in the entire Gulf of Mexico. I will look for it .


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

i was maybe 3 miles off ft. morgan around a wellhead in dirty water trying to chum some cobia and atleast three snapper in the 20 to 25 range were swimming 5 ft. off the stern. in about 40 ft. of water


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> I can't believe you found red snapper. I thought there was a shortage. Man you must have had that right bait for sure.


We were using finger mullet ,then bluefish chunks.
last season we cought all our snapper on cut fresh mullet. Wound up at the end of the season with a full box of squid,and 1/2 box of Boston mackeral.


----------

